# San Diego K9 Cancer Walk - 3/1/15



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Join us at Liberty Station for the K9 Cancer Walk, benefitting the Morris Animal Foundation. 

Walk takes place 3/1/15 at Liberty Station, San Diego. 

For more info and to register, please visit the site: support.morrisanimalfoundation.org/site/TR?fr_id=1490&pg=entry


----------



## Mic (Oct 9, 2014)

*Cody is Walking*

Cody's walking with the SD Golden Retriever Meetup Group.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear and I plan on joining the meet-up group. We already RSVPed on meetup.com. This will be my first meetup event, so I'm nervous. If you see us, feel free to introduce yourself. I'm really excited.


----------



## Mic (Oct 9, 2014)

*Very nice group*



Brave said:


> Bear and I plan on joining the meet-up group. We already RSVPed on meetup.com. This will be my first meetup event, so I'm nervous. If you see us, feel free to introduce yourself. I'm really excited.


Hi,

We went to our first event, the Escondido Christmas parade last December and we all had a great time...espically Cody. The people are all golden lovers so naturally great folks. We're planning on doing lots more events. See you there :wavey:


----------

